# Dell Precision 5520 Display, 4k or 1920x1080?



## 1361 (May 9, 2017)

I just ordered my new Dell Precision 5520. Both the 4k and the 1920x1080 displays are 100% rgb. I chose the 1920 over the 4k because it's a 15.6" display. I heard downscaling the 4k was producing sub standard results. 4k would be almost un-useable without it.
*The two choices are*
15.6" UltraSharp™ FHD IPS (1920x1080) Wide View Anti-Glare LED-backlit with Premium Panel Guarantee 
15.6" UltraSharp™ UHD IGZO (3840x2160) Touch Wide View LED-backlit with Premium Panel Guarantee

Did I make the right decision? I'm starting to second guess myself. I can change my order for another day or maybe even two. What do those that know so much more than I think about this?

I maxed out all the options except the display.
Intel Core Xeon E3-1505M v6 Quad Core Xeon 3.00GHz, 4.00GHz
NVIDIA Quadro M1200 w/4GB
1TB M.2 PCIe Solid State Drive Class 50
32GB (2x16GB) 2400MHz DDR4 Non-ECC SDRAM
15.6 UltraSharp FHD IPS (1920x1080) Wide View Anti-Glare LED-backlit with Premium Panel Guarantee

I'm still using 5.7. I typically buy a new version every other release. I have 1, 3, 5 and now I'm waiting on 7. Sheez, will it ever get released? I know, I know. Those that know can't say..... Dang it already, it's way overdue. Come one Adobe.

Last, color calibration.
I currently use a spyder 4 pro.
Is the new version worth the upgrade? Is there something better, close in price range?  Under $250 would be acceptable.

Kind regards
Dennis

New Precision 5520 | Dell United States


----------



## Tony Jay (May 9, 2017)

Dennis, you will not lose anything through your choice - enjoy!

Tony Jay


----------



## 1361 (May 10, 2017)

Thanks,
That's what my initial thoughts were as well.


----------



## 1361 (May 12, 2017)

Wow, this display is awesome. It sure is bright, almost too bright.  The most interesting thing is looking at pictures I've previously edited. What a big difference.


----------

